# How to make the best golf swing



## Sstevemichael (Oct 4, 2011)

The grip is the foundation of your golf swing and developing the right grip is critical to your success in hitting the ball farther and straighter. There are many different grips out there that you can use. 

Here are few common grip types: The Interlocking Grip, The Overlapping Grip and The Baseball Grip

1. The Interlocking Grip, With this grip the index finger of the left hand and the little finger of the right hand combine and interlock. It is commonly used by those that have thick hands, or shorter hands. This grip is usually the best option for most people and will allow you to create proper leverage for maximum power. Learn more about golf swing at: All About Golf: Best Golf Swing


----------



## jcsites (Oct 4, 2011)

*hi*

i think you must to watch in youtube.com


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

"Control" to me means controlling the club head at impact. The hands (grip) control the club head. Yeah, I'd say the grip is an important part of the golf swing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Sstevemichael said:


> There are many different grips out there that you can use.
> 
> Here are few common grip types: The Interlocking Grip, The Overlapping Grip and The Baseball Grip
> 
> [/url]


These are the only 3 grips styles that I'm aware of. I'm having issues with my grip and if you know of any other ways to grip a club other than the ways you've described, I'd really be interested in learning about them.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Lately I’ve been waking up in the middle of the night with images of the perfect golf swing. For some strange reason, in my dreams, the perfect swing can only be achieved by a naked woman.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Something is not quite right with this Gal's swing. Nice form though........:laugh:



Rothenfield said:


> Lately I’ve been waking up in the middle of the night with images of the perfect golf swing. For some strange reason, in my dreams, the perfect swing can only be achieved by a naked woman.


----------

